# Celebrity Rehab with Dr. Drew



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

WOW!

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/22555361/


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

We have truly run out of ideas.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

what a trainwreck 'bobby (from taxi)' is. i could barely understand anything the guy said during the entire first episode.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Dr. Drew was on some show (Conan?) the other night. I scheduled one episode just to see what it was.

He was criticizing Dr. Phil meeting with Britney Spears, but pointed out that he (Dr. Drew) was an actual physician, so I guess that made him qualified to do this stuff.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I've always been a big fan of Dr. Drew - he's a SoCal staple, having co-hosted LoveLine on both KROQ (a big radio station) and later on MTV with Adam Carolla. It was always interesting - Carolla would just go for the obvious joke, but Dr. Drew would do whatever he could to try and help whoever was seeking it. 

This show will probably be a trainwreck (haven't seen it yet), but I'd be surprised if made me lose respect for Dr. Drew.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

DreadPirateRob said:


> This show will probably be a trainwreck (haven't seen it yet), but I'd be surprised if made me lose respect for Dr. Drew.


He handled everyone really well IMO- he was patient and caring but with zero tolerance for BS.

That Mary Carey... thing just needs to go. She's a pot stirrer.

Conaway's girlfriend should be brought up on charges. I am all for recreational drug use, but this girl needs to learn when to recognize that enough is enough. Was she literally holding his straw for him?

Curious to see how the pothead girl does. It's a tough one to kick even though conventional wisdom says it is not addictive. 
It is.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> Dr. Drew was on some show (Conan?) the other night. I scheduled one episode just to see what it was.
> 
> He was criticizing Dr. Phil meeting with Britney Spears, but pointed out that he (Dr. Drew) was an actual physician, so I guess that made him qualified to do this stuff.


To be fair, Dr. Pinsky is an M.D. and has been specializing in Addiction and Chemical Dependency treatment at Las Encinas Hospital for about 20 years, if I'm not mistaken.
I had some dealings with Dr. Pinsky in the late 80's when I worked in Medical CS and my impression was that he seemed to be a caring doctor.

Dr. Phil McGraw does have a P.H.D. in Clinical Psychology but is not a M.D.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> Curious to see how the pothead girl does. It's a tough one to kick even though conventional wisdom says it is not addictive.
> It is.


From my experience... you are 100% wrong about this one. I've quit a few things, and pot was by far the easiest of the bunch. While it _may_ be psychologically addictive (as are many things, even legal ones) it is certainly not physically addictive. Not. In. The. Slightest.

BTW, cigarettes were the hardest.

I didn't find this thread until now and now I'm curious to see the series. Having had some experience (friends and myself) with addiction, it's always educational to be exposed to the various treatment options.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

It was interesting, but not as much so as I had thought. Jeff SO reminded me of the sister that my husband lost a couple of years ago to alcoholism. She acted EXACTLY like that, according to what I heard and the one time I talked to her.

I hope this works for him, otherwise he's not long for the world.

I have a great deal of respect for Dr. Drew. He really knows his stuff.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

Cearbhaill said:


> That Mary Carey... thing just needs to go. She's a pot stirrer.


gee, ya think? lol

the fact that she brought half a suitcase filled with vibrators, d*ldoes and porn tapes that she starred in........and then asked that lead singer, 'shifty' if he 'wants to f*ck' 2 minutes after seeing him, gave me the impression that she wasn't the warmest bulb in the tanning bed.

we're talking 'dain bramage' here; she seemed incredibly stoopit. although it may be the alcohol talking, but zowie -what a bubble head.

baldwin seems like hes there for the air time, even though he recently had a dirty urine after being clean for years (that cocaine that was apparently 'stored in his fat cells,' lol).


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

jradosh said:


> From my experience... you are 100% wrong about this one. I've quit a few things, and pot was by far the easiest of the bunch. While it _may_ be psychologically addictive (as are many things, even legal ones) it is certainly not physically addictive. Not. In. The. Slightest.


Well, Dr. Drew and a whole host of other addiction specialists beg to differ. And why does the DSM-IV list criteria for marijuana dependence if it does not exist?
And do not discount the psychological addiction- just because it was easy for you does not mean it is easy for everyone. Many, _many_ people have been struggling with this one for decades.

Interesting Psychiatric Times article here.

and

Medscape article on "Marijuana Withdrawal Syndrome".
_"Using DSM-IV criteria to rate the dependency level of these patients and comparing it with those dependent on cocaine was revealing. Heavy marijuana users had on average 6.3 out of 9 criteria compared with 7.7 for cocaine users.

"You only need three to meet dependence. Although the dependence is lower than cocaine, its still pretty substantial," Dr. Budney said."_


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I think the difference is the same as alcohol. Quitting alcohol when you're not an alcoholic isn't that hard. Same for marijuana. 

It's all in how MUCH you use.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Reality TV hits an all time low.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> Well, Dr. Drew and a whole host of other addiction specialists beg to differ. And why does the DSM-IV list criteria for marijuana dependence if it does not exist?
> And do not discount the psychological addiction- just because it was easy for you does not mean it is easy for everyone. Many, _many_ people have been struggling with this one for decades.
> 
> Interesting Psychiatric Times article here.
> ...


None of this, including the DSM-IV classification, suggests physical addiction, which seemed to be the only point jradosh was trying to make. There can be psychological addiction, which, as you mention, can sometimes be a real problem. But there can also be addiction to sex, the internet and porn. Are you suggesting those are physical addictions, too?


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

you will not go through physical withdrawel from stopping marajuana; you can become mentally/psychologically dependant on it, but physical dependance......a la 'opioid's' for instance (percoset, vicodin, oxycontin, heroin, subutex/suboxone, methadone), is not possible.

that said, the psychological dependance can be difficult to overcome, but the difference between someone physically dependant & trying to get off any opiate, meth, coke, alcohol, or even nicotine aint even close.

withdrawal symptoms for opiods with longer half lives (methadone and subutex/suboxone <buprenorphine> have 37.5 hour half lives) are protracted and can last many months.

and then there's 'paws (post acute withdrawal symptoms)' which hit after the acute phase of wd, and can last many more months (lethargy, depression, etc.).

addiction to pot...and quitting....... in comparison to other drugs is considered a walk in the park.

the weed smoker would be better served with a good psychologist or personal addictionologist on an out-patient basis (and maybe some na meetings), rather than a 21 day inpatient detox.

imo, shes simply taking a bed away from someone who could really use it.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Conaway needs at least 90 days of rehab.
21 days won't be enough.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Finally got around to watching this, and it's what I expected - a trainwreck. But, also as I expected, Dr. D rises above it. I imagine he went back and forth about making this show several times - I'm sure that he wants people to see what hell rehab is so maybe a) they won't make light of it, and b) maybe, just maybe, they'll stop a problem before it starts, but he also knows that the introduction of cameras is just going to make it a trainwreck.

Of the "patients", Brigitte Nielsen seems like the one who is most ready to change, and Conaway should be the new poster boy for "this is your brain on drugs" ad campaign.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Funniest show ever....


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> Curious to see how the pothead girl does. It's a tough one to kick even though conventional wisdom says it is not addictive.
> It is.


I have a friend who likes to say "he smoked non-habit forming marijuana every day for 9 years".


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I think the difference is the same as alcohol. Quitting alcohol when you're not an alcoholic isn't that hard. Same for marijuana.
> 
> It's all in how MUCH you use.


Besides, Pot is self limiting. There's only so much coughing and inhaling someone can do before their lungs need a break!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Dr. Drew did say in the commentary that Family Matters girl had been doing severe damage to her lungs with the constant marijuana smoking.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Handan and I just finished watching this. I disagree on the 'trainwreck' description. This can be a very educational show if it is presented in the correct venue.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I like Dr Drew. He's a far cry from the Jerry Springer wannabe, Dr Phil! I watched the initial episode and was just shocked at how messed up Jeff Conaway was...holy toledo! I agree that his girlfriend should face charges. Seems she is trying to kill the guy. He is about as defenseless as it gets and she just keeps pumping him up with massive amounts of meds. Scary! He was about in the same situation when he did Celeb Fit Club and wasn't that 2-3 years ago? Guy needs help big time! I hope he gets it together.

I'll probably watch for a while to see how it plays out. I'm not for the mainstream 'reality' (i.e. AI, anything Trump does, survivor, etc) but I rather enjoy some of the celebreality shows. Guilty pleasure I suppose.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

Just watched Ellen from yesterday and Dr Drew was on talking about the show. Interesting stuff...I have to get around to watching it today!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

sharkster said:


> I like Dr Drew. He's a far cry from the Jerry Springer wannabe, Dr Phil! I watched the initial episode and was just shocked at how messed up Jeff Conaway was...holy toledo! I agree that his girlfriend should face charges. Seems she is trying to kill the guy. He is about as defenseless as it gets and she just keeps pumping him up with massive amounts of meds. Scary! He was about in the same situation when he did Celeb Fit Club and wasn't that 2-3 years ago? Guy needs help big time! I hope he gets it together.
> 
> I'll probably watch for a while to see how it plays out. I'm not for the mainstream 'reality' (i.e. AI, anything Trump does, survivor, etc) but I rather enjoy some of the celebreality shows. Guilty pleasure I suppose.


I'm with you there. My husband loves all the traditional reality shows-AI, Survivor, The Amazing Race, etc. but I love all the rest of it. If it's "reality" and is on MTV or VH1, I'm probably watching it.

And that's probably something I shouldn't admit so readily.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

jradosh said:


> Handan and I just finished watching this. I disagree on the 'trainwreck' description. This can be a very educational show if it is presented in the correct venue.


The "trainwreck" aspect that I was talking of are the celebrities, several of whom appear to not exactly be there for the right reasons (Mary Carey, Chyna, etc.) and who do not appear to be taking this seriously. Maybe that will change I hope it does. I do agree that this can be - and looks to be, judging from previews - an extremely educational show.

Who knows, maybe we can get Dr. Drew to help Britney...


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> The "trainwreck" aspect that I was talking of are the celebrities, several of whom appear to not exactly be there for the right reasons (Mary Carey, Chyna, etc.) and who do not appear to be taking this seriously. Maybe that will change I hope it does. I do agree that this can be - and looks to be, judging from previews - an extremely educational show.
> 
> Who knows, maybe we can get Dr. Drew to help Britney...


I caught Dr. Drew on Kimmell last night as well.
He did say that Mary Carey surprised him with her turn around and embraced the person she was before porn.
(To which David Allen Grier says "Gee... thanks.... Dr. Drew...")


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

rickmeoff said:


> you will not go through physical withdrawel from stopping marajuana; you can become mentally/psychologically dependant on it, but physical dependance......a la 'opioid's' for instance (percoset, vicodin, oxycontin, heroin, subutex/suboxone, methadone), is not possible.


I witnessed my friend go through severe physical withdrawl symptoms when he quite marijuana. The guy never drank, or used any other drugs but he smoked marijuana every minute of every day. He quit in an inpatient clinic and had convulsions, was drenched with sweat and tried to escape through a window. 36 hours later he was fine and had no recolection of the events. I am sure it is rare but I definately think marijuana can be physically addictive.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

You know, the more I watch of this, the more I really think it's an excellent program on rehab.

I had to kick benzos once-they were prescribed for me for anxiety as opposed to an addiction, though. Even THAT nearly killed me when I had to change prescriptions-and I was under a doctor's care at the time. I can only imagine what it must be like to kick a large amount of that from your system.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

bigpuma said:


> I witnessed my friend go through severe physical withdrawl symptoms when he quite marijuana. The guy never drank, or used any other drugs but he smoked marijuana every minute of every day. He quit in an inpatient clinic and had convulsions, was drenched with sweat and tried to escape through a window. 36 hours later he was fine and had no recolection of the events. I am sure it is rare but I definately think marijuana can be physically addictive.


extremely heavy users can develop somewhat of a dependence, and will have cravings upon quitting. trying to quit anything that the body is used to receiving continuously will cause a certain degree of symptomatic response.

i dont doubt your friend went through this, but its a rare instance.

that said, am i the only one that believes jeff conaway is adding a bit of his own drama and acting a tad into his detox? ive had a lot of experience with people detoxing, but ive never seen someone have physical pain like that.

although he could be suffering from something else as well.

people coming off opiates cant sleep, cant eat, have severe diahrrea.....yet the guy has to be awakened at the hospital. looks like hes still using benzos and opiates to me.

whatever it is, its sometimes difficult to watch and i really pity the guy. he needs at least a year in treatment, and has to dump the girlfriend.


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

rickmeoff said:


> .
> 
> that said, am i the only one that believes jeff conaway is adding a bit of his own drama and acting a tad into his detox? ive had a lot of experience with people detoxing, but ive never seen someone have physical pain like that.
> 
> although he could be suffering from something else as well.


In the first episode he mentioned how he hurt his back on the set of "Grease" and that, presumably, the pain still exists to this day and is a large part of the reason why he is/was hooked on so many meds.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

rickmeoff said:


> extremely heavy users can develop somewhat of a dependence, and will have cravings upon quitting. trying to quit anything that the body is used to receiving continuously will cause a certain degree of symptomatic response.
> 
> i dont doubt your friend went through this, but its a rare instance.
> 
> ...


Physical pain is VERY much a part of some drug detox. It hurts like hell, as I understand, to quit benzos, for example.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

rickmeoff said:


> that said, am i the only one that believes jeff conaway is adding a bit of his own drama and acting a tad into his detox?


I'm convinced of it. I think he's in more "emotional" pain than anything. Perhaps he's used to hamming it up because that's part of his drug seeking behavior. I think Jeff's a pampered guy who has had others taking care of him for so long that he's completely misplaced his man card. Not to go too far off topic, but how does somebody like Jeff Conaway support themselves in the lifestyle to which they have become accustomed? He's spending thousands of dollars on drugs! Is he living off residuals or something?


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Physical pain is VERY much a part of some drug detox. It hurts like hell, as I understand, to quit benzos, for example.


yeah, but the physical pain hes exhibiting is different from that of quitting benzos. plus, you cant just quit benzos....you can actually die from this type wd....you hafta be tapered slowly off them.

i think as previously mentioned, it might be his back/spine.



bareyb said:


> I'm convinced of it. I can't even watch him as it all just seems so "drama queen". Not sure if he's "hamming it up" or if he's just really a "big baby". Probably a bit of both.


yep. ive seen a lot of people wd from a lot of different drugs (chronic pain patients too), and never have i seen someone react like this.

is he wheelchair bound all the time, or is it just while hes detoxing?


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

He's faking, no doubt in my mind.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

wow. i finally watched the first episode and am about half way through the second one. wow. i don't know what else to say. i am totally sucked in. conway was messed up on celebrity fit club, but seemed completely different here. looks like a totally different person. we thought ozzy was hard to understand on the osbournes? man-this guy is impossible!

but i love me so dr drew!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

montag said:


> He's faking, no doubt in my mind.


And there's no doubt on my mind that most of it is not fake.

I think he, like most junkies, is overstating the pain, though. I don't however, think the pain is faked completely.


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

He's an awful actor. This is his insane attempt to get some attention, fame, and maybe his own reality show. 

I don't doubt that he has chronic pain and a dependence on medication. But we are seeing an act. And a bad one at that.

Do you all really think these "celebrities" are on this show because it's a chance to get clean or because it's a chance to be in front of camera's? 

HINT: They all have plenty of other opportunities and resources to get clean. They don't have much other opportunity to be in front of a camera.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I agree. I am just waiting for Jeff to jump up and say "gotcha".


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

montag said:


> He's an awful actor. This is his insane attempt to get some attention, fame, and maybe his own reality show.
> 
> I don't doubt that he has chronic pain and a dependence on medication. But we are seeing an act. And a bad one at that.
> 
> ...


If I were to guess, it'd be because they're getting paid to be in rehab.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Well- the title "Celebrity Rehab" certainly speaks to a rehab for fame addiction, too 

I've no doubt that keeping themselves in the public eye is a good deal of the motivation behind most of these celebs- the Baldwin for sure, Bridgette, Chyna. Anyone who does multiple reality shows is clearly in need of attention. And a career jump start as well- the little marijuana girl (forgot her name), Jessica Sierra, Seth- none of them have much going on career wise. Ten seconds on ET is worth a lot, an hour a week on VH-1 isn't bad either.
But the need for a paycheck looms pretty large too- drugs are not cheap and while A-listers might have folks shoving it at them I'm thinking E/F/G level celebs are pretty near the bottom of the checkbook. These shows pay pretty well from what I've heard, so half a dozen of one six of the other as to their motivation. I'm sure it is a combination of factors that have become so clouded that even they don't understand their real motivation.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

I thought I was just catching a single episode last night but it became three.

I was simply stunned at Conaway's condition. I found my perception, however, changed after three episodes. 

Didn't the doctor say that years of prescription drugs has somewhat screwed up Conaway's pain receptors? That even minor pain is received by his brain as enormous? If so, he has my sympathy. If not, I think he is playing it up a bit. Conaway certainly isn't one of those suffer in silence types. Maybe it's for the cameras. Maybe he's always been that whiney little kid that screamed when he got shots. He's also inclined to want to pack up his marbles and go home - frequently. That's his big threat. I think the ace in the hole may be that if he does so, he violates his contract and doesn't get paid. 

I think it's clear in a show of this type, some individuals will try to take center stage. Enter Baldwin and Conaway. Others don't recognize the game play and fade into the background. And what's with introducing the "new guy"? Was he a late entry or a strategic move?

I had to wonder, though, as Baldwin pointed out, frail Conaway certainly jumped to his feet fast and seemingly painfree when he was accused of bringing in drugs. Not to mention presenting himself as ready for a fist fight. Threatening? In his condition?

Conaway's girlfriend? Bad, bad news. She has his car keys, his credit card and he keeps a nice house for her, according to their fight. Yep, if she can just keep him screwed up, she has it made. I think her insistance (almost panicky) that he stay when he called her to say he was checking out was either motivated by a fear that he won't get paid or perhaps good old John is staying at the house with her right now.

Is it voyeuristic? Yes. Am I guiltily enjoying it? More than I expected to. I guess I have a dark side.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

wendiness1 said:


> I had to wonder, though, as Baldwin pointed out, frail Conaway certainly jumped to his feet fast and seemingly painfree when he was accused of bringing in drugs. Not to mention presenting himself as ready for a fist fight. Threatening? In his condition?
> 
> .


I've had two back surgeries so I know how much pain there can be. More than I would have thought possible some of the time. I could barely roll over in bed and it took two people who had to literally lift me out of my wheel chair. There is no way on earth I would have been jumping up out of a wheel chair or picking a fist fight with anyone. 

The other thing that makes me wonder a little bit is the fact that they doctors won't give him any pain medication at ALL. No opiates. The non opiate stuff doesn't do much at all for pain in my experience. So yeah, he's in some pain, I do believe that. I don't believe his back is as messed up as he acts and I do think he screams bloody murder at the drop of a hat. During one of his screaming fits that got everyone in the hospital to his bedside, my wife made the comment "Jeff must have been getting lonely and wanted some company".


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

the more i watch and listen to his child-like whining, the more i believe hes acting.

i have a lot of experience in the field of addiction and wd (personal as well).....especially opiates and benzos.....and ive never EVER seen someone react like he does.

i dont believe these folks on opies are going cold turkey (should never be done with benzos or booze: that can cause seizures and/or death). they (opiate addicts) are more than likely getting buprenorphine (suboxone/subutex) or methadone.

in any event, i find myself glues to the set and wishing for more when it ends. without conaway it would be less exciting, lol.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I loved Jeff's comments about Dr. Drew "looking good in a tee shirt and jeans". That was classic. Even at the depths of his despair, he still took a moment out to compliment the doctor on his "big arms". I have to admit it, I was a little shocked to see how buffed the Dr. was. He has probably been waiting for an opportunity to get called in after hours just so he could show up in his civvies. Good for you Dr. Drew! clap-clap.


----------



## drumorgan (Jan 11, 2003)

bareyb said:


> I have to admit it, I was a little shocked to see how buffed the Dr. was.


You know in the auditions for this show, it was down to Dr. Drew and me. He only got it because his uncle knows the producer. Darn nepotism!


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I've always been a big fan of Dr. Drew - he's a SoCal staple, having co-hosted LoveLine on both KROQ (a big radio station) and later on MTV with Adam Carolla. It was always interesting - Carolla would just go for the obvious joke, but Dr. Drew would do whatever he could to try and help whoever was seeking it.


The only time I had been exposed to Dr. Drew before this was when he was the "relationship expert" on the first season of Big Brother back in 2000. They would bring him on once a week to "analyze" the houseguest's interactions. Julie Chen introduced him as the "looove doctor", so I pretty much dismissed him as a quack. I'm glad to hear he has pretty good qualifications.

I guess he's just got some media hound in him that makes him do the TV stuff (that and the money of course!)


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Screaming about pain is how Conaway gets people, most notably his girlfriend, to medicate him when withdrawal symptoms set in. I have no doubt he is in pain, but its not the back injury pain that he is complaining about.

I started watching this program simply because I wanted to see the train wreck, and while all of the "celebrities" have themselves to blame for their condition, I can't help but feel extreme empathy for what they are going thru. What started out as me wanting to see something for not so nice reasons has turned into me rooting for these people to get their lives back together.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

wendiness1 said:


> I had to wonder, though, as Baldwin pointed out, frail Conaway certainly jumped to his feet fast and seemingly painfree when he was accused of bringing in drugs. Not to mention presenting himself as ready for a fist fight. Threatening? In his condition?


I just watched this week's episode and I have to agree with bengelfreak that the whole wheelchair thing and his screaming in pain is part of his schtick in order to get drugs, play on people's sympathies, and be the center of attention.
I have no doubt that he's in pain (especially from withdrawal) but I do think he blows it out of proportion.



wendiness1 said:


> Conaway's girlfriend? Bad, bad news. She has his car keys, his credit card and he keeps a nice house for her, according to their fight. Yep, if she can just keep him screwed up, she has it made. I think her insistance (almost panicky) that he stay when he called her to say he was checking out was either motivated by a fear that he won't get paid or perhaps good old John is staying at the house with her right now.


I'm starting to think that she doesn't really want him in rehab but doesn't want say or do anything overtly with the cameras on that would indicate so.
I suspect she can influence him a lot better if he's doped up.
Oh, and her mentioning John was deliberate. She wanted him to get pissed off.

And BTW, how were they able to record her end of the cell phone conversation?
Was someone with her?
I hope it wasn't staged for the show.



bareyb said:


> I loved Jeff's comments about Dr. Drew "looking good in a tee shirt and jeans". That was classic. Even at the depths of his despair, he still took a moment out to compliment the doctor on his "big arms". I have to admit it, I was a little shocked to see how buffed the Dr. was. He has probably been waiting for an opportunity to get called in after hours just so he could show up in his civvies. Good for you Dr. Drew! clap-clap.


I had to laugh at that one as well.
I wonder if Conaway was sucking up or was sincere?

Seriously, when does Dr. Drew find time to work out? I know he's got a busy schedule with his day job as a rehab doctor alone not mention Loveline 10-Midnight on Sunday to Thursday and whatever other media appearences he's doing.
Wonder if he's one of these types that doesn't need much sleep.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

I don't believe Loveline (or whatever the name is) is on anymore.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Yes, the radio version is.
At least locally.
And I think the show is still syndicated.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

bengalfreak said:


> Screaming about pain is how Conaway gets people, most notably his girlfriend, to medicate him when withdrawal symptoms set in.


I definately think this is the case, except where his girlfriend is concerned. I don't believe he needs to manipulate her at all in order to get drugs. I think she likes keeping him in a drugged state.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

wendiness1 said:


> I thought I was just catching a single episode last night but it became three.
> 
> I was simply stunned at Conaway's condition. I found my perception, however, changed after three episodes.
> 
> ...


After three episodes, this is spot on my opinion on it, too.


----------



## veruca salt (Jun 30, 2007)

I can't believe what's become of our Kenickie.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

jradosh said:


> From my experience... you are 100% wrong about this one. I've quit a few things, and pot was by far the easiest of the bunch. While it _may_ be psychologically addictive (as are many things, even legal ones) it is certainly not physically addictive. Not. In. The. Slightest.
> 
> BTW, cigarettes were the hardest.


I hear ya.



bigpuma said:


> I witnessed my friend go through severe physical withdrawl symptoms when he quite marijuana. The guy never drank, or used any other drugs but he smoked marijuana every minute of every day. He quit in an inpatient clinic and had convulsions, was drenched with sweat and tried to escape through a window. 36 hours later he was fine and had no recolection of the events. I am sure it is rare but I definately think marijuana can be physically addictive.


I'm sorry but your friend was on more than just pot. I've been around heavy pot users all of my life and I've been one myself. There's no such thing as a physical withdrawal from pot. Psychological? Yes. Convulsions? No.

The hardest part of quitting pot is giving up your entire lifestyle. I had to leave all of my friends, hangouts, and everything. I also quit drinking for 2 years to completely clean out my system. That was 13 years ago and I've been mostly clean since then.

Even though I'm clean now, I am 100% for legalizing weed. It's 10 times safer than alcohol and nowhere near as addictive. Not even close.

As for the show, I love it! Very entertaining.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Supfreak26 said:


> Even though I'm clean now, I am 100% for legalizing weed. It's 10 times safer than alcohol and nowhere near as addictive. Not even close.


I couldn't agree more. Well said. :up:


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

appleye1 said:


> I guess he's just got some media hound in him that makes him do the TV stuff (that and the money of course!)


I go back and forth on that. I just read a pretty long article on him in a recent issue of _Rolling Stone_ (my PT's office has a subscription), and he comes across in the article the same way he comes across everywhere else - very earnest and straightforward. He sure had the article author convinced, anyway, and most RS writers are cynical asshats.  He feels called to help people with addiction problems (or other ones), and he sees these different media platforms as a way to both educate the masses about the dangers of addiction, but also to reach out to those who might otherwise not seek treatment.

On the other hand, he seems to pop up everywhere. 



JYoung said:


> Seriously, when does Dr. Drew find time to work out? I know he's got a busy schedule with his day job as a rehab doctor alone not mention Loveline 10-Midnight on Sunday to Thursday and whatever other media appearences he's doing.
> 
> Wonder if he's one of these types that doesn't need much sleep.


His schedule is unbelievable. From the RS article I mentioned above, Dr. Drew spends 40+ a week at Las Encinas (the rehab place), maintains a private practice in South Pasadena that he sees patients at several days a week, does the Loveline radio show 5 nights a week, teaches a few classes at USC, lectures, has a wife and 3 kids (high school aged triplets, so they probably don't want to spend too much time with dad) and still finds time to develop pythons on both limbs. 

I should also mention that I know or have spoken with several people who know Dr. Drew off-air, and they speak of him as if he's a saint.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I go back and forth on that. I just read a pretty long article on him in a recent issue of ]i]Rolling Stone[/i] (my PT's office has a subscription), and he comes across in the article the same way he comes across everywhere else - very earnest and straightforward. He sure had the article author convinced, anyway, and most RS writers are cynical asshats.  He feels called to help people with addiction problems (or other ones), and he sees these different media platforms as a way to both educate the masses about the dangers of addiction, but also to reach out to those who might otherwise not seek treatment.
> 
> On the other hand, he seems to pop up everywhere.
> 
> ...


I don't understand how he balances his time. He must not sleep much.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I don't understand how he balances his time.


Drugs


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I don't understand how he balances his time. He must not sleep much.


Which brings up another good point. Is the Doctor himself addicted? Work addiction can be just as destructive as any other. With that type of schedule, something is getting short changed. My guess is it's his family. There's no way he keeps that kind of schedule and has any time left for a home life. Sounds to me like the guy is never home.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

bareyb said:


> Which brings up another good point. Is the Doctor himself addicted? Work addiction can be just as destructive as any other. With that type of schedule, something is getting short changed. My guess is it's his family. There's no way he keeps that kind of schedule and has any time left for a home life. Sounds to me like the guy is never home.


That's an interesting question. But I hate to make any judgments like that without knowing exactly if he's shortchanging something.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

bareyb said:


> Which brings up another good point. Is the Doctor himself addicted? Work addiction can be just as destructive as any other. With that type of schedule, something is getting short changed. My guess is it's his family. There's no way he keeps that kind of schedule and has any time left for a home life. Sounds to me like the guy is never home.


That was my initial reaction as well. But I have young kids, so they obviously require a lot more care and attention than older ones do. Their lives are a lot different from the one I live right now. The RS article does say that he eats dinner with his family every night and helps the kids with their homework if they need it, and then goes and does the Loveline call-in show from a studio not that far from their house. If I think back to when I was in high school, I was so busy that I pretty much only saw my parents at dinner anyway.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

DreadPirateRob said:


> That was my initial reaction as well. But I have young kids, so they obviously require a lot more care and attention than older ones do. Their lives are a lot different from the one I live right now. *The RS article does say that he eats dinner with his family every night and helps the kids with their homework if they need it, and then goes and does the Loveline call-in show from a studio not that far from their house.* If I think back to when I was in high school, I was so busy that I pretty much only saw my parents at dinner anyway.


Well that changes things. It doesn't sound like he's THAT busy if he can eat at home every night. I was probably projecting because my Dad was the workaholic of the world and we NEVER saw him.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

YCantAngieRead said:


> That's an interesting question. But I hate to make any judgments like that without knowing exactly if he's shortchanging something.


Agreed. I was projecting. Again.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

bareyb said:


> Agreed. I was projecting. Again.


Yeah, that's easy enough to do.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

Daniel Baldwin ...apart from being a real puss ...was really looking for a reason to get out of there. And he finally found one.

"These nipples simply aren't conducive to my continued sobriety (comedic paraphrasing)"

The guy seems like a chronic liar (all the different stories he told as to why he had to leave for a day), and is totally two-faced. It was Mary and that other girl who did the wet t-shirt thing ...and he complained about that to his wife ....yet when Mary asked "was it me?" he said that it had nothing to do with her, and that it was an "outside entity."

Please ...grow some balls Daniel!

Is he trying to say that seeing these girls nipples makes him want to use? It was the first time in a week that everybody got a chance to laugh, and have some fun ....while being CLEAN.

Lighten up primadonna boy.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Man, Daniel Baldwin is a piece of work. After all his complaining about the wet t-shirt girls not being "conducive to his sobriety," it turns out he was texting Mary pics of what we can assume are his privates. What a scumbag.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

David Platt said:


> Man, Daniel Baldwin is a piece of work. After all his complaining about the wet t-shirt girls not being "conducive to his sobriety," it turns out he was texting Mary pics of what we can assume are his privates. What a scumbag.


Yeah. The next episode is going to be interesting.

What a jerk. I wonder how his marriage is holding up-I feel for his pregnant (probably not by now, though) wife having to see this go down.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

David Platt said:


> Man, Daniel Baldwin is a piece of work. After all his complaining about the wet t-shirt girls not being "conducive to his sobriety," it turns out he was texting Mary pics of what we can assume are his privates. What a scumbag.


Hmmmm, I wonder if Baldwin is also a sex addict.

It's too bad as I thought that he was pretty good in the beginning but the last episode definately revealed another side of him.
And it's not pretty....


----------



## AnnaBanana (Oct 23, 2006)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Yeah. The next episode is going to be interesting.
> 
> What a jerk. I wonder how his marriage is holding up-I feel for his pregnant (probably not by now, though) wife having to see this go down.


From IMDb.com:

Daniel and his new wife, Joanne Smith-Baldwin, became the parents of a girl, Avis Ann, on January 17, 2008 in Los Angeles. Avis Ann weighted in at 7 lbs. 10 oz. Daniel and Joanne met at a rehab facility where he was a patient and she worked as a chef at the treatment center.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

AnnaBanana said:


> From IMDb.com:
> 
> Daniel and his new wife, Joanne Smith-Baldwin, became the parents of a girl, Avis Ann, on January 17, 2008 in Los Angeles. Avis Ann weighted in at 7 lbs. 10 oz. Daniel and Joanne met at a rehab facility where he was a patient and she worked as a chef at the treatment center.


wow, they met in rehab? yes, i'm passing judgement-is that really healthy?! i know she worked there and they won't both patients, but still.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

coolpenguin said:


> wow, they met in rehab? yes, i'm passing judgement-is that really healthy?! i know she worked there and they won't both patients, but still.


Not even a little bit. That's about as unhealthy a start as I know.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Personally, I think Baldwin is addicted to the whole rehab process. He seems to really get off on it.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Boy, I suspect the management at the Chevy Chase Country Club was not thrilled.
Interesting how Dr. Drew was the one how instigated the use of the trick golf balls.

Still not sure why Chynna is still as I don't think that she and Rico are still owning up to their issues.

Conaway's girlfriend Vikki? Sneaking booze into a Rehab clinic. Oh yeah, she really is bad news and it was somewhat gratifying to see Conaway read her the riot act.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

JYoung said:


> Conaway's girlfriend Vikki? Sneaking booze into a Rehab clinic. Oh yeah, she really is bad news and it was somewhat gratifying to see Conaway read her the riot act.


According to the previews there's more to this than meets the camera's eye.


----------



## AnnaBanana (Oct 23, 2006)

JYoung said:


> Conaway's girlfriend Vikki? Sneaking booze into a Rehab clinic. Oh yeah, she really is bad news and it was somewhat gratifying to see Conaway read her the riot act.


How come they didn't check it? Last time she came for a visit, they went through everything with a fine tooth comb. How did she get vodka past them? 
I almost spit out my drink when Dr. Drew told us that it's the 8th day and they've been working really hard, so pool parties and golf outings were the prize. 
Give me a break. These people don't know what any kind of work is let alone hard work. This place is nothing more than a glorified country club. Send them to Betty Ford.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

AnnaBanana said:


> How come they didn't check it? Last time she came for a visit, they went through everything with a fine tooth comb. How did she get vodka past them?
> I almost spit out my drink when Dr. Drew told us that it's the 8th day and they've been working really hard, so pool parties and golf outings were the prize.
> Give me a break. These people don't know what any kind of work is let alone hard work. This place is nothing more than a glorified country club. Send them to Betty Ford.


A very important part of any kind of treatment is recreational therapy. And it includes things like outings with significant others and golf.

This I know very well.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

There's a rerun on right now and when that little boy is on the phone with his Dad saying how he's going to quit doing bad things, it just breaks my heart.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

YCantAngieRead said:


> There's a rerun on right now and when that little boy is on the phone with his Dad saying how he's going to quit doing bad things, it just breaks my heart.


OMG! Me too. Broke me all up inside. I can't imagine how that Father must have felt hearing that from his son. Good motivation to stay sober, that's for sure...


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

bareyb said:


> OMG! Me too. Broke me all up inside. I can't imagine how that Father must have felt hearing that from his son. Good motivation to stay sober, that's for sure...


yeah, hopefully the dad will really get better.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh~ Mary the pornstar seems to be sincere. The piece on her ballet really touched me. It really did.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, me too. I hope her change took. She seems like a very sweet girl, and I always thought "Mary Carey" was really annoying.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

AnnaBanana said:


> Daniel and his new wife, Joanne Smith-Baldwin, became the parents of a girl, Avis Ann, on January 17, 2008 in Los Angeles.


He needed the rehab BEFORE he named his daughter after a car rental company.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

My wife and I watched all of the episodes this weekend.

My first thought was the lack of rules and discipline. It's like 1:30am and the "patients" are just wondering around the hallways from room to room. Why isn't their a lockdown time? These people need structure!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Yeah, me too. I hope her change took. She seems like a very sweet girl, and I always thought "Mary Carey" was really annoying.


Regarding Mary's transformation...



Spoiler



I heard on the radio this morning that she will be performing at a strip club in SE Pennsylvania sometime soon, I wasn't really paying attention until I heard her name. I guess she couldn't give up the lifestyle


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Well ...

Not to open a whole other can of moral worms ... but I wasn't 100% in agreement with the whole idea: Mary can only be clean by covering up. I'll certainly grant that the pr0n world is probably not the best environment for an addict to have to fight the fight (more temptation around and all), but they aren't stopping Shifty from being a musician for the same reason. Porn stars may not be considered the most upstanding citizens by the general public, but I would imagine it's more than possible to be a mentally happy and healthy person and still be a porn star. Aren't we past the day and age where everyone assumes you're in porn because you have sexual and/or mental issues in your past?

The whole "change the way you dress, get out of that world" push felt closed minded to me.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

MitchO said:


> Well ...
> 
> Not to open a whole other can of moral worms ... but I wasn't 100% in agreement with the whole idea: Mary can only be clean by covering up. I'll certainly grant that the pr0n world is probably not the best environment for an addict to have to fight the fight (more temptation around and all), but they aren't stopping Shifty from being a musician for the same reason. Porn stars may not be considered the most upstanding citizens by the general public, but I would imagine it's more than possible to be a mentally happy and healthy person and still be a porn star. Aren't we past the day and age where everyone assumes you're in porn because you have sexual and/or mental issues in your past?
> 
> The whole "change the way you dress, get out of that world" push felt closed minded to me.


I never thought of that but you are right. They didn't ask anybody else to change like that. That being said.....I'd bet they did because she specifically said that she want's to get away from that "character" so the best way would be to stop dressing like that character.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

pmyers said:


> I never thought of that but you are right. They didn't ask anybody else to change like that. That being said.....I'd bet they did because she specifically said that she want's to get away from that "character" so the best way would be to stop dressing like that character.


while shifty didnt show up with his guitar and some of his cds, mary did arrive with her own porno videos, and assorted sex toys in her suitcase.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

rickmeoff said:


> while shifty didnt show up with his guitar and some of his cds, mary did arrive with her own porno videos, and assorted sex toys in her suitcase.


So? OK, if they're saying she has sex addiction issues also, then let's say we're trying to well, get her off (pardon the entendre) the addiction. But if she's not a sex addict, "just" here for standard alcohol/drugs, then let the girl have her fun.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm still waiting for Chyna to just finally say "The only reason I'm here is because I need the work"

Question regarding the young American Idol girl. Didn't I read that she was pregnant? I thought they found that out while she was in the slammer.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I'm still waiting for Chyna to just finally say "The only reason I'm here is because I need the work"
> 
> Question regarding the young American Idol girl. Didn't I read that she was pregnant? I thought they found that out while she was in the slammer.


That's right.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> That's right.


so is she pregnant during this show? I know she mentioned have an "operation" before coming on the show....


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

According to the article referenced on Wiki: (http://www2.tbo.com/content/2008/jan/08/me-sierra-put-in-rehab-a-year-3-years-probation-to/), the arrest happened after the show, and the announcement happened after the arrest. So no current way to tell whether or not she became pregnant before or after the show. (Let's assume it wasn't "during"~)


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

pmyers said:


> so is she pregnant during this show? I know she mentioned have an "operation" before coming on the show....


Could it be Daniel Baldwin's? 

She was arrested here in Tampa's Ybor City ...they took her in even after she offered the arresting officer a "sexual favor" if he let her go.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

MitchO said:


> According to the article referenced on Wiki: (http://www2.tbo.com/content/2008/jan/08/me-sierra-put-in-rehab-a-year-3-years-probation-to/), the arrest happened after the show, and the announcement happened after the arrest. So no current way to tell whether or not she became pregnant before or after the show. (Let's assume it wasn't "during"~)


ok. that makes sense. No wonder Dr. Drew got involved in her Tampa problem....because he had already treated her. I was thinking the Tampa thing happened and then she got on the show...but the timing doesn't work out.


----------



## kh92463 (Jan 25, 2008)

although they do not say what happened to her baby


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I'm still waiting for Chyna to just finally say "The only reason I'm here is because I need the work"


Too true. She really seems to be a waste on this show.

Props to Jaime (Family Matters girl) for standing up to Conaway. His whining is getting old.
Although the cameraman blew it and should have on Conaway a little longer when he was threating to kick his ass.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

So Chyna still isn't admitting to being an addict.....nice


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

I have basically given up on this show but I did watch last nights episode. Did Jeff leave?


----------



## drumorgan (Jan 11, 2003)

I think he did. Verified by wikipedia as well. Not sure what he was thinking.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

And I heard an interview of Jeff on Howerd Stern from the Oscars......he sounds just as messed up as he was.


----------



## FiftyoneFifty (May 16, 2006)

Has everyone bailed on this show? I was hoping to see something about the reunion show... haven't seen it yet.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Was this week's show a reunion? I have it queued but haven't watched it yet.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Well I just watched it. Not sure so I spoilerized it:



Spoiler



Pretty much everyone is using again or never really stopped, except the UFC guy and maybe Brigitte Nielsen (can't recall if she is still having an "occasional glass of wine". The American Idol gal got re-arrested and is back in treatment again. Jeff is slurring his words again and looks like he's hitting the Opiates as hard as ever. So all in all, it doesn't speak well of celebrities and their ability to stay sober.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm watching the finale now, and I've noticed that at least three times now they've mentioned TMZ in a negative light. Was there a specific problem between the show and the site?


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

I watched the finale and I've got mixed emotions. I really enjoy Mary Ellen and Brigitte. What they did at the end had me tearing up a bit.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

bareyb said:


> Well I just watched it. Not sure so I spoilerized it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dr. Drew has stated that Rehab is only 20% effective so seeing 80% of them relapse would not be surprising.



Spoiler



As Shelly pointed out, Seth was not ready for that road trip so it's not surprising he relapsed.

Jessica was forced to leave the safe sober living environment and promptly relapsed as well.

Jeff didn't complete the program and has had four surgurys since then.



Oh and my brother told me the other week that my nephew had the same pre-school class as Seth's son Halo.


----------

